# Can you recommend a company who can deliver this order



## makamba (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi there, 

this is my first post, I am located in the Caribbean, male 30 years old, self employed and I am looking to expand my business with some t shirts. Nice to meet you and thanks in advance for your replies. I really appreciate all your input. 

I already know what I want, but I am having a hard time choosing a company that will deliver the quality I am looking for. There are so many companies that I feel a little lost here... I already checked out some Chinese and Indian companies but like I said, it's hard to determine a company and it's quality based on an "alibaba" profile. I saw Jiffyshirts which looks great btw, but I am not sure if they can also print the shirts for me.

I want to make a first order of 1000 t shirts.
I looking for* good quality t shirts*, with a *nice fit* and available in different colors. Basically I am looking something like this: (like the fruit of the loom shirts, this is just an example, doesn't have to be this brand) Fruit of the Loom 3931 Adult 5.6oz Cotton T-Shirt from T-Shirts Short Sleeve - JiffyShirts.com 

I want these t shirts *WITH* my custom print (in one color), I already have a cool logo ready, the logo will also be my "brand". 

*So, I want 1000 good quality t shirts, in 5 different colors, different sizes with my custom print (one color) on the chest*.

I have funds ready for this order, of course I am looking for the best deal. Shipping to the Caribbean.

This is the first order, but it will hopefully not be my last order.. so I am looking for a long term partnership.

I don't care where the company is based (USA, China, India etc....), I do care about quality, price and of course on time delivering.

*Can somebody recommend me a company that can deliver what I want for a good price? *



Thanks in advance, and merry Christmas!


----------



## kchanthirath (Dec 24, 2011)

I am an embroidery company and can get you the t-shirts and cool embroidery logo on it. Let me know if you are interested


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

We can't solicit business in the forums but feel free to email me about your project. It would be no problem, Stevem[USER=7742]@Tshirt[/USER]charity.com


----------



## Beau682 (Nov 2, 2011)

I also would like help on sourcing good quality garments at reasonable prices, I live in Brisbane Australia and would like to know if anyone knew of or could recommend a clothing wholesaler that could help with my order, Im after the same type of tees, plus sleeveless hooded tees and sleeveless hoodies... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Beau682 said:


> I also would like help on sourcing good quality garments at reasonable prices, I live in Brisbane Australia and would like to know if anyone knew of or could recommend a clothing wholesaler that could help with my order, Im after the same type of tees, plus sleeveless hooded tees and sleeveless hoodies...
> 
> Thanks in advance


:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Beau682 said:


> I also would like help on sourcing good quality garments at reasonable prices, I live in Brisbane Australia and would like to know if anyone knew of or could recommend a clothing wholesaler that could help with my order, Im after the same type of tees, plus sleeveless hooded tees and sleeveless hoodies...
> 
> Thanks in advance


You can find lots of wholesale blank t-shirt suppliers in Australia here: australia related topics at T-Shirt Forums

And here: Australia and New Zealand - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

You might try Dowling Graphics in Clearwater Fl, they are in florida and do a great job contract printing, they have t-shirt distributors right next door and can get the shirts with no freight to them just to you after printed.. www.dowlinggraphics.com and click on custom
dlac


----------

